# x-ray shows partial bone loss



## kbk1942 (Dec 27, 2009)

Boo Boo's massive chest wound is healing beautifully. Today is her 10th day on antibiotics!!
My Vet x rayed her lame leg and said there was some bone loss and wants to continue antibiotics for 6 weeks to see if the bone infection heals. This bird is a wild Feral Pigeon and she can fly. Has anyone treated a leg problem like this? 
Thanks,
kathleen
Also because of her open chest wound, she has been confined to a small area so she wouldn't fly. I feel she needs to have more area (2' square)? so she can fly a little. Is there a good way to catch them? she fights me everytime I reach for her to administer her antibiotic.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The best way to catch a Pigeon is after dark because they can't see well and they are easier to nab.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Slowly from below or from the sides. Talk to her and calm her down when in your hands. Charis is right about the dark, but it may be a problem if you need to administer antibiotics 2 or 3 times a day.


----------



## kbk1942 (Dec 27, 2009)

*talking softly and singing*

She needs antibiotics twice a day. Has anyone dealt with a lame leg that eventually healed? There is a large callous that seems to be seperating, like it will eventually come off? Perhaps that is part of the problem?
Thank you,
Kathleen


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

if she has some bone loss and infection in her leg, i would limit her mobility, you don't want her to break that leg.
i would also add calcium to her diet and at least 2 hrs of natural sunlight, or a quality reptile uva light


----------



## kbk1942 (Dec 27, 2009)

thank you, She is close to a sunny window and will add the calcium. I have added small amounts of Kretschmer Wheat Germ to her food and she really likes it. It.s high in vitamin E?


----------

